# a few of the boyfriend and i



## jerseygirl005 (Jun 25, 2007)

here are a few pictures from the past couple of months of us =)


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jun 25, 2007)

Aww, you guys look really great together


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Jan 3, 2008)

This is too cute! I love the third and fourth ones the best.


----------



## frocher (Jan 3, 2008)

You two are so cute together.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 3, 2008)

You both look very happy.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 3, 2008)

Cute pics!  You have a great smile


----------



## aquarius11 (Jan 3, 2008)

Cute pics.. you two look good together.


----------



## nunu (Jan 3, 2008)

aww so cute!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 3, 2008)

You two are very cute together!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 4, 2008)

so beautiful!


----------



## endlessnot (Jan 8, 2008)

great pics!  the 4th is my favorite.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 9, 2008)

You make a lovely couple and you are both very photogenic!! So sweet!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 14, 2008)

oh hes cute! you two look great 2gether!


----------

